# UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein



## Dennisth (23. August 2011)

*UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Was ist UniOS?
  UniOs ist ein selbstgeschriebenes Betriebssystem, dass in der  Theorie alle Programme von Windows, MacOSX und Linux nativ (ohne Virtualisierung) und in voller Geschwindigkeit ausführen kann. 

  Projektstart: 2008
  öffentliche Beta: "in 2 Wochen" (vom 22.08.2011 an gezählt)
  Release: Ende 2011 für je 28 € pro Lizenz

  Wer steckt hinter UniOS?
  UniOS wird von Maik Mixdorf (ein 18-Jähriger Schüler) und ein paar Freunden entwickelt.

  Golem.de konnte sich den Entwicklungsstand genauer ansehen und hat einen vierseitigen Artikel darüber veröffentlicht. Ich werde die Fakten so gut es geht zusammenfassen und einige Anmerkungen hinzufügen, die erst nach dem Erscheinen des Artikels bekannt wurden.


  Was sind die Fakten von UniOS?
  1. UniOS besitzt über 52 Millionen Zeilen Programmcode und dieser wurde laut Maik Mixdorf vollständig selber geschrieben.  Dies würde bedeuten, dass Maik Mixdorf  und seine 13 Mitentwickler in 3 Jahren täglich mehr als 3.300 tippen mussten. Es stellte sich heraus,  dass dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, da er später zugab Ubuntu 10.10 als Unterbau zu nutzen.

  2. Auf der Facebook-Seite wurde vor dem Besuch noch verkündet: "_[FONT=&quot] Microsoft Office 2010, Garage Band, iPhoto, Facetime oder Dolphin, jedes bekannte Programm läuft unter UniOS ohne Treiberprobleme! Die Hardwareansteuerung übernimmt dabei ein eigens geschriebener NT-Kernel"[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]_

  Laut eigener Aussage hat Maik Mixdorf das Problem was die anderen  Programmierer haben (z. B. ReactOs welche seit nunmehr 13 Jahren daran  arbeiten) erkannt und auch gelöst.
Details wollte er nicht nenne, da er nicht möchte, dass_[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot] andere meine Idee ausnutzen, bevor ich UniOS veröffentlicht habe"[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]. 
[/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]Auf wiederholte Nachfrage gab er jedoch zu, dass er keinen NT-Kernel geschrieben habe sondern nur eine "NT-Schicht".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3. Die Mac API-Funkti[/FONT][FONT=&quot]on sollte anhand des Apple-Programms "Finder" dargestellt werden. Auf die Frage warum das Logo ein leicht verändertes sei antwortete Maik: [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]"Das von Apple dürfen wir ja nicht nehmen[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]", [/FONT]_und knetet dabei seine Hände unter dem Tisch. Dem eigentlichen Programm fehlten einige Symbolleisten aus dem Apple-Original. Das Ganze wirkte eher wie ein Apple-Klon für Windows welcher unter Wine unter Ubuntu lief.

  Laut Maik Mixdorf sollen aber schon 12 Mac-Anwendungen nativ laufen. Darunter befinden sich unteranderem: Garage Band, Pages, Keynote und Numbers. Dies wollte er mit der Anwendung Photo Booth demonstrieren, da diese auf eine Webcam zugreifen kann. Jedoch wurde schnell klar, dass die gestartete Anwendung ein weiterer Apple-Klon ist der auf Adobe Flash aufbaut. Es wurde nämlich beim Starten der Anwendung gefragt ob man Adobe Flash Zugriff auf die Webcam gestatten möchte.  Der verwendete Apple-Klon ist Karthik's Picturebooth. Dieser Name taucht auch unten rechts im Programm auf.

Damit konfrontiert, redete sich Maik Mixdorf erst raus und gab dann zu, dass die "Mac-OS-X-Schicht" noch nicht funktional sei. Anwendung wie Garage Band, die laut seiner Aussage ja liefen sollten, liefen nicht und stürzten nach dem starten ab.

4. Maik Mixdorf beteuerte jedoch, dass er alles selber entwickelt hätte und keinen Code von ReactOS oder Wine genommen hätte. 

Die erste Beta soll außerdem nur Windows-Kompatibilität besitzen. Erst die zweite Beta (1. Quartal 2012) soll MacOSX-Programme unterstützen. 2013 soll es auch eine Version für PowerPCs geben.

5. Es wurden nur Programme gezeigt, die auch unter Linux mit Wine funktionsfähig sind.  Es konnten keine Mac-Programme ausgeführt werden (obwohl angekündigt). 

Was steckt halso hinter "UniOS"?
Es wurde zuerst vermutet, dass es ein Ubuntu mit Wine und angepasster Oberfläche ist jedoch ist die zweite Theorie viel schlüssiger:
Es wurde ein Windows XP genutzt welches mit andlinux verändert wurde und mittels weitreichender Anpassungen so aussieht wie ein anderes Betriebssystem. 

Da es sämtliche Anpassungen kostenlos und legal im Internet gibt ist die Vermutung naheliegend, dass sich Maik Mixdorf sich mit "fremden Federn" schmücken wollte. Außerdem ist bei golem.de auch ein Video von "UniOS" zu sehen. In diesem sieht man underanderem:
- Windows XP Icons und Struktur
- iTunes mit möglicherweise illegaler Musik (Album: "German Top 100 Single Charts" ist ein bekannter Titel für die aktuelle Musik als illegaler mp3-Download)
- Die bereits oben dargelegte "Adobe Flash" Abfrage.

Abschließend kann man nur für Maik Mixdorf hoffen, dass er aus dieser Sache gelernt hat.

Quelle:
http://www.golem.de/1108/85776.html


----------



## SonicNoize (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Das ist ja mal echt eine Lachnummer. 

Hoffentlich steigt einer dahinter und rückt ihm mit ner Klage auf den Hals. Fremde sachen klauen und als eigenentwicklung zu präsentieren ist so ziemlich das erbärmlichste, was man sich leisten kann.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

/sign

Das ist echt das Lezte erst das Maul aufreißen und dann immer mehr zurückrudern, nochnichtmal zu ersten Aussagen stehen.....
Das Ding ist warscheinlich zu 90% gerippt und der Rest zusammengeflickt.

NO GO


----------



## Axel_Foly (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

da wird sicher hinten und vorne nichts gehen ...


----------



## xTc (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Es gab sogar mal eine Präsentation in der Berufsschule, allerdings war ich leider verhindert, sonst hätte ich es mir mal angeschaut. In der lokalen Prese wurde er auch gelobt:
Berufskolleg-Schüler Maik Mixdorf sorgt mit dem System „UniOS“ für Furore - Werne - Lokales - wa.de

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe geahnt, das da irgendwas nicht stimm...


----------



## Ahab (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Tolle News!  Liest sich wie ein Krimi.  Aber ist schon alles sehr seltsam...


----------



## L.B. (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es eine Leistung, alles zusammenzustricken.  Die Idee an sich ist ja alles andere als dumm und sollte echt mal ernsthaft angegangen werden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Wenn dieser Dreikäsehoch UniOS verkaufen will, muss er einige tausend Treiber geschrieben (und nach seinen Aussagen allein) haben. Und wir alle kennen ja die Situation von Linux bis vor ein paar Jahren.

Also hier die Optionen:
A: Er ist ein verdammtes Genie
B: Er hat eine selbstlernende KI fürs Programmieren geschrieben
C: Er hat alles erfunden
D: Er hat es tatsächlich entwickelt, gibt aber gewisse Schwierigkeiten am OS nicht zu

Ich denke ich nehme den Telefonjoker


----------



## Sheeep (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Also ein komplettes OS mit den funktionen in 3 jahren? also das schafft ja weder google mit chrome os, noch micosoft mit windows. 
kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. aber mal abwarten

außer dem treiberproblemen wird es wohl auch lizenzprobleme geben. und wenn es nur ein ganz bisschen erfolg haben sollte auch patentklagen...


----------



## FX_GTX (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Dreikäsehoch UniOS verkaufen will, muss er einige tausend Treiber geschrieben (und nach seinen Aussagen allein) haben. Und wir alle kennen ja die Situation von Linux bis vor ein paar Jahren.
> 
> Also hier die Optionen:
> A: Er ist ein verdammtes Genie
> ...


Brin Brin

Hallo, FX_GTX am Aparat.
Also Ich würde mich für Option C entscheiden.

Tüss!!!


----------



## xTc (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Bei 00:28 sieht man es doch das es Windows ist. Da Bild wird doch mit der Windows Bild und Faxanzeige geöffnet oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## spionkaese (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Was in dem Zusammenhang ganz interessant ist:
UniOS - A Concept OS


----------



## omega™ (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Wenn das UniOS eh und je nen Ubuntu Unterbau hat, darf er das ganze eh und je nicht vermarkten, oder liege ich da etwa falsch?

//: Hier noch ein Interview von der GamesCom...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaT_-RHh5u4


----------



## Do Berek (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

So ein Schnacker!Ich dachte wenn man Aufmerksamkeit braucht geht man zu DSDS & Co., aber behauptet nicht den Gral der IT gefunden bzw. erfunden zu haben!


----------



## Floletni (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Also ein komplettes OS mit den funktionen in 3 jahren? also das schafft ja weder google mit chrome os, noch micosoft mit windows.
> kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. aber mal abwarten
> 
> außer dem treiberproblemen wird es wohl auch lizenzprobleme geben. und wenn es nur ein ganz bisschen erfolg haben sollte auch patentklagen...


 
Ergänzend würde ich schrieben. Das schaffen große Firmen mit tausend Programmierern nicht.

Ansonsten hat er dort ein schöne Win7 mit andLinux und einer OS X Oberfläche. Und das alles für nen bisschen Berühmtheit. Herr Maik Rosoft.


----------



## Dennisth (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Floletni schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat er dort ein schöne Win7 mit andLinux und einer OS X Oberfläche. Und das alles für nen bisschen Berühmtheit. Herr Maik Rosoft.



Das Problem ist nur, dass es ein 32-Bit Windows XP ist.  Die tollen Veränderungen sind nämlich bei seiner Version nicht mit Windows 7 64-Bit kompatibel.


----------



## Ezio (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



			
				omega™;3356520 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das UniOS eh und je nen Ubuntu Unterbau hat, darf er das ganze eh und je nicht vermarkten, oder liege ich da etwa falsch?
> 
> //: Hier noch ein Interview von der GamesCom...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaT_-RHh5u4


 
Nö, OpenSource darf ganz einfach geforkt werden, das Problem sind die Win- und Mac-Implementierungen, die er sicher nicht alle selbst geschrieben hat.

Das ganze sieht aber sehr dubios aus. Bei dem Video bleibt der Verdacht, dass das alles ein riesiger Fake ist. PhotoBooth ist ein billiger Flash-Klon, iTunes ist eine Windows Version, Finder sieht auch stark nach Fake aus. Ich schätze, das ist einfach ein Ubuntu mit draufgeklatschtem Wine und einem etwas veränderten KDE, wie es jeder Noob in 10 Minuten einrichten kann.


----------



## omega™ (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Ezio schrieb:


> Nö, OpenSource darf ganz einfach geforkt werden, das Problem sind die Win- und Mac-Implementierungen, die er sicher nicht alle selbst geschrieben hat.


 
Wow, dass wusst ich garnet ^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

@Ezio: Ist Ubuntu nicht Markenrechtlich geschützt von Canonical?

Edit: Jup



> Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd.


Legal information about Ubuntu and the Ubuntu website | Ubuntu

Edit 2: Post vergessen, an der Frage vorbei genörgelt


----------



## .Mac (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @Ezio: Ist Ubuntu nicht Markenrechtlich geschützt von Canonical?


 
Marke und Quelltext sind 2 verschiedene Brote, nur weil Ubuntu eine geschützte Marke ist, heisst das nicht automatisch dass der Lappen den Code nicht weiter "verarbeiten" darf.


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Richtig, wie gesagt, ich habe mich irgendwie nur auf Ubuntu und Vermarktung fixiert und habe irgendwie das eigentliche Problem vergessen


----------



## Ezio (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @Ezio: Ist Ubuntu nicht Markenrechtlich geschützt von Canonical?
> 
> Edit: Jup
> 
> ...


 
Wie wäre das relevant? Es heißt UniOS und nicht Ubuntu.


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



xTc schrieb:


> Bei 00:28 sieht man es doch das es Windows ist. Da Bild wird doch mit der Windows Bild und Faxanzeige geöffnet oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Ich möchte mal ein Start des "Betriebsystems" sehen. Ich seh das genauso wie Floletni. Das ist ein einfaches Windows mit OSX theme. Womöglich noch nicht mal selbst geschrieben.

Das was der Junge abzieht ist meiner Meinung nach recht peinlich. Wie sollte der an ein Linux, OSX oder Windows Standard herankommen? Die Unternehmen stecken Mili(ard)(on)en in die Entwicklung und da will ein 18Jähriger in mal eben zwei drei Jahren mit 12 anderen ein OS auf die Beine stellen, welches es mit allen dreien aufnehmen kann.

Die Rechtsabteilung von Apple wird den Jungen zerfleischen wie noch nie jemand zerfleischt wurde. Selbst wenn sowas existieren sollte, und selbst wenn es eine Finale Version auf den Markt schafft, werden die Rechtsabteilungen mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern wissen, das die Software den Massenmarkt erreicht. Hier geht es für Microsoft und Apple schlussendlich um Geld.

Das ist wiegesagt nur ein wenn, dann wäre Spielchen. Die Veröffentlichung dieses Jahr wird definitiv ein Flop werden. 
Wer dünne Notebooks patentieren kann, der schafft es auch seine Icons zu schützen.

EDIT: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich würde für so ein OS auch das 20fache zahlen von dem was sie einnehmen wollen aber selbst an der Preisgestaltung wird recht schnell klar das die nicht ganz wissen wovon sie sprechen


----------



## Ezio (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



> EDIT: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich würde für so ein OS auch das 20fache zahlen von dem was sie einnehmen wollen aber selbst an der Preisgestaltung wird recht schnell klar das die nicht ganz wissen wovon sie sprechen


Es ist immerhin teurer als Mac OS X


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

trotzdem wär ich bereit 100 oder auch 200Euro zu zahlen. Natürlich will ich dann ein stabiles und mehr oder weniger sicheres system haben aber das sollte sich dann von selbst verstehen. ich mein so ein os wär quasi ein komplet aufrüstbarer mac auf dem Windows und OSX software läuft. ne alternative stellt natürlich osx86 dar aber ich will keine bastlerlösung. So sollte es auch bei UniOS sein. Sicher wie Linux, Softwareauswahl wie bei Windows und naja was kann OSX nochmals gut


----------



## Ezio (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Schon daran gedacht was da für dubiose Software drin stecken kann bei einem OS, das von ein paar Schülern entwickelt wird? Wenn sie den Quellcode rausgeben, wäre es vllt einen Versuch wert, aber so absolutes No-GO.
Ich arbeite mit Windows, Linux und Mac. Überall kann ich native Apps mit voller Leistung ausführen. Alles andere wäre ein Kompromiss.


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Genau das hab ich mit "stabil" gemeint. Sauber, stabil und vor allem legal. Wenn ich nach nem halben Jahr keinen Support mehr hab weil das "Unternehmen" nicht mehr existiert ist das für mich sicher keine Option.

Ich hab hier auch ein Windows+OSX PC stehen (dazu ein Ubuntu aufm Surf-PC). OSx86 ist aber nicht wirklich so die ultimative Lösung. (vor allem wegen Support und so) 

Mal schauen ob daraus was wird. Interessant wärs wenn sich Google (oder sonst ein grösserer Konzern) an sowas gewagt hätte (aber ich denke die wissen warum sie das nicht tun)


----------



## Jan565 (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Also Technisch war es schon immer möglich das zu kombinieren alles. Allerdings liegt eine Lizenzrechtliche Frage dahinter, ob es legal ist. Wenn er alles selber geschrieben hat dies bezüglich, dann kann ihm keiner was! Wenn es dann so ist und es wirklich so wird wie angekündigt, dann ist es eine Perfekte alternative zu Windoof, Apfel und "Linux" in einem. Für ein OS ein paar Euro bezahlen, habe ich kein Problem, aber so wie es bei M$ und Apfel ist, wo man sich dumm und dümmer zahlt am OS, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht noch mal lust eines zu kaufen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Der Typ ist doch einfach nur ein Hochstapler der ein bisschen aufmerksamkeitsgeil ist.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



negert schrieb:


> Die Rechtsabteilung von Apple wird den Jungen zerfleischen wie noch nie jemand zerfleischt wurde.


 Klar, Apple bringt schon die Anwälte in Stellung, weil das OS bunte kleinen Icons anzeigt 

Hoffentlich hat die DVD nicht noch runde Ecken, dann gehts aber rund


----------



## kenji_91 (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

mal sehen wie stolz der vater ist, wenn dann der medien-rummel umschwenkt und man aufeinmal das gesicht des sohnes auf der bild sieht ;P


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

das wenns falsch läuft wird das furchtbare ausmasse annehmen. ich mein Microsoft ist eine der grössten Konzerne der Welt. Apple sogar der umsatzstärkste (?)

Wie bitte schon will der das vermarkten? In welcher Traumwelt lebt der das der denkt der könne sowas einfach mal eben übers netz anbieten


----------



## DarkMo (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

ein paar schüler schreiben ein os... ok, als ich im info unterricht turbo-pascal gelernt hab, hat einer nen pacman klon damit geproggt, also das es solche un solche gibt mag sein. aber nen OS? also eins das man ernsthaft vermarkten will? lol. wenn ich im studium die grundzüge davon betrachte (noch nichma die details), dann kann an sowas einfach nix sein. es sei denn m-o-m-o's option a) stimmt und er wäre ein genie


----------



## christian.pitt (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

kann es sein, dass du die überschrift golem gestohlen hast?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ja klar, die Schreiben locker 3000 Programmzeilen pro Person am Tag. Mit Sicherheit


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich will jetzt nicht klugscheisserisch rüberkommen aber es sind sogar 3300. Alleine die 300 pro Tag sind unglaublich viel. (zumindest für jemanden der doch noch zur schule geht und das nur in der freizeit macht)


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Und dann beschweren sich bei golem welche,weil der Artikel zu hart geschrieben ist.

Der wird spaß haben wenn er sich später bei irgendwelchen IT-Firmen bewirbt.


----------



## SonicNoize (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



negert schrieb:


> (zumindest für jemanden der doch noch zur schule geht und das nur in der freizeit macht)


 Er behauptet ja, er trifft sich noch ganz normal mit Freunden nebenbei 

Genial ist allerdings, wie er RTL über den Tisch gezogen hat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxIBBq0Wg1E

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie Handfest deren Inhalte sind, aber das is ja nix neues.


Ich glaub das war so:

Mike findet ein Tool im Netz, um seinen Windows XP Desktop an zu passen. Seine Schulkollegen finden das klasse, und er sammelt den Ruhm indem er behauptet, er habe das alles selber gemacht. Weils so toll is, werkelt er weiter und baut sein Windows XP weiter um, bis er damit mal in der Schule einen völlig Ahnungslosen Lehrer beeindrucken konnte. Seit dem gilt er als Programmier-King und Genie, weil das für seine direkte Umgebung was neues ist. Vielleicht hat der Lehrer schon die Eltern kontaktiert?
Ab hier gibt es kein zurück, denn wenns jetzt auffliegt, wirds extrem peinlich. Weil keine Eier vorhanden sind, wird mit dem Lug und Trug weitergemacht, bis dahin, wo wir jetzt sind.

Wisst ihr, an wen mich das erinnert? Eric Cartman


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ja den RTL-Beitrag habe ich im Fernsehen gesehen. Jeder Mensch, der sich halbwegs mit den aktuellen Betriebssystem auskennt, muss sich da wundern.

Mein erster Gedankengang war: Wenn es funktioniert, werden die tot geklagt  Aber untern Schülern ist das einfach unmöglich, geschweige denn in 3 Jahren.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Genial ist allerdings, wie er RTL über den Tisch gezogen hat:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxIBBq0Wg1E


 "Viele werden sich jetzt denken, dass ich freakig bin" - Jopp!


----------



## Dexter02 (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Klingt wirklich wie ein Fake... hat denn jemand die offizielle Internetseite bzw. die Facebook Seite gefunden?
Google spuckt nur Infos aus das es wohl nicht stimmen kann 
Naja man muss es auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten, die Jungs hatten wenigstens 3 Jahre lang eine Beschäftigung und kamen nicht auf andere "komische" Ideen.
Es ist ja auch gerade das Sommerloch: hier wird von einem Ultra UniOS gesprochen, woanders wird immer noch vergeblich versucht eine entflohenen Kuh zu fangen 
LG


----------



## Sheeep (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Ezio schrieb:


> Nö, OpenSource darf ganz einfach geforkt werden, das Problem sind die Win- und Mac-Implementierungen, die er sicher nicht alle selbst geschrieben hat.



Das stimmt so nicht!
Du kannst nämlich ne GPL nicht einfach entfernen. Die idee hinter der lizenz ist, dass freie software auch frei bleiben soll. Du zwar forken und verändern darfst, aber die software danach wieder unter GPL muss. Zumindest die Teile, die auf der GPL basieren. Wenn das ganze also auf Ubuntu basiert, dann müssen die ne ganze menge offenlegen


----------



## SonicNoize (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dexter02 schrieb:


> woanders wird immer noch vergeblich versucht eine entflohenen Kuh zu fangen


 
link?

sry 4 OT


----------



## FreezerX (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



omega™ schrieb:


> Wenn das UniOS eh und je nen Ubuntu Unterbau hat, darf er das ganze eh und je nicht vermarkten, oder liege ich da etwa falsch?
> 
> //: Hier noch ein Interview von der GamesCom...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaT_-RHh5u4


 

Da steckt die ultimative Lüge drin: Die Idee hatte er aufgrund von Windows 7 Problemen... Angefangen hat er vor Ende 2008.
Windows 7 gibt es erst seit 2009 ... wie peinlich.


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Das sinnvollste an dem video sind die letzten was? 10Sekunden

Internetseite? Alleine für sowas bräuchte man als Student locker 3Jahre. Vergiss für ein ganzes OS
ausser man arbeitet Tag und Nacht dran oder macht die Arbeit ala Gutenberg 



@FreezerX
 *lachflash* aber anders. ich packs nicht mehr

Wobei der RC natürlich eher online war


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Du kannst nämlich ne GPL nicht einfach entfernen. Die idee hinter der lizenz ist, dass freie software auch frei bleiben soll. Du zwar forken und verändern darfst, aber die software danach wieder unter GPL muss. Zumindest die Teile, die auf der GPL basieren. Wenn das ganze also auf Ubuntu basiert, dann müssen die ne ganze menge offenlegen


 Defakto musst du deinen gesamten Code veröffentlichen, wenn du auch nur kleine Teile aus der GPL übernimmst. Einzige Möglichkeit das zu umgehen ist eine eigene API zu programmieren, die eine Schnittstelle zwischen deiner Non-GPL Software und dem GPL-Rest darstellt.


----------



## Hatuja (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Sieht schon witzig aus.
Ich hab eben mal in das Video reingeschaut und mir sind da gleich ein paar Dinge ins Auge gesprungen:
Ab der stelle, wo er Photoshop startet:
Das Photoshop ist eines für Windows, trotzdem funktioniert dieses hin und her schwabbeln des Fensters vom Mac, auch der Mac Courser ist da.
Als er eine Datei öffnen will, öffnet sich der Windows XP Dateimanager, mit "*Zuletzt verwendete Dokumente*", "*Desktop*", *"Eigene Dateien*" und sogar die XP "*Netzwerkumgebung*" wird links aufgelistet. Und auch das XP Typische "*Gemeinsame Dokumente*" taucht auf!
Im "*D:*" Laufwerk liegt der Datenträger "Install Kubuntu"!
Dann bei "iTunes":
Ok, mal abgesehen von den ganzen German Top 100 Alben steht da, wie xTc schon gesehen hat (





xTc schrieb:


> Bei 00:28 sieht man es doch das es Windows ist. Da  Bild wird doch mit der Windows Bild und Faxanzeige geöffnet oder sehe  ich das falsch?


) tatsächlich der "*Microsoft Scanner- und Kamera-Assistent*"!

Mann, Mann, Mann... wieso reißt man die Fresse soweit auf mit zusammen geklautem Zeug? Und dabei ist es nicht mal eine sonderlich gute Fälschung! 
Nunja, er hatte seine 15 Minuten Ruhm. Und jetzt ab in die Tonne mit dem Typen!


----------



## Dexter02 (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> link?
> 
> sry 4 OT



Habe es vorhin zufällig beim durch zappen gesehen.
Link


----------



## FreezerX (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ja, den RC gabs früher, aber den ersten "öffentlichen" Zugang zu Win7 gabs laut Wiki am 7. Januar 2009. Davor gabs Win7 laut Wiki für Teilnehmer der Professional Developers Conference.


----------



## Dennisth (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dexter02 schrieb:


> Klingt wirklich wie ein Fake... hat denn jemand die offizielle Internetseite bzw. die Facebook Seite gefunden?
> Google spuckt nur Infos aus das es wohl nicht stimmen kann
> LG


 
Tja seine "Website" aka Facebook-Seite ist gelöscht worden. Steht aber auch alles in der Quelle. 

Ich denke mal, dass Maik Mixdorf jetzt erstmal keinen Job bei einer IT-Firma bekommt was ich auch für richtig halte.


----------



## Dexter02 (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja seine "Website" aka Facebook-Seite ist gelöscht worden. Steht aber auch alles in der Quelle.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass Maik Mixdorf jetzt erstmal keinen Job bei einer IT-Firma bekommt was ich auch für richtig halte.


Ich habe nur das gefunden:
"Die Facebook-Seite für UniOS ist nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung wieder online - mit einer neuen Roadmap...."
Aber wirst wohl recht haben


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Maik Mixdorf jetzt erstmal keinen Job bei einer IT-Firma bekommt was ich auch für richtig halte.


 Klar, Marketingchef


----------



## Dennisth (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Er behauptet ja, er trifft sich noch ganz normal mit Freunden nebenbei
> 
> Genial ist allerdings, wie er RTL über den Tisch gezogen hat:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxIBBq0Wg1E


 
Nix für ungut Sonic aber darf ich dich verklagen ? Ich bin beim schauen des Videos vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen 

Nein wie geil der "Bericht" ist. 28 Euro für ein, vermutlich illegales, Windows XP mit gefühlten 10.000 Viren/Trojanern usw. Witzigerweise kommt in dem Bericht nichtmal vor, dass auch Linux Programme darauf laufen würden 

Sorry aber den Bericht kann nur noch ARD und oder ZDF toppen indem Sie darüber auch noch berichten.  Ich finda ja auch genial, dass die sogar einen Grafiker haben. Hätten den man fragen sollen womit der arbeitet... Adobe würde sich bestimmt freuen und er dann auch über die netten Briefe von Adobe.

Aber jetzt mal im ernst: Kein Wunder, dass er sowas macht. Weiß wahrscheinlich nicht, wie man beim iMac das Windows bootet  Also denkt er sich: Warum nicht selber machen? ist doch nicht so schwer. Microsoft und Apple bringen doch auch alle paar Jahre ein neues OS raus


----------



## Namaker (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dennisth schrieb:


> 28 Euro für ein, vermutlich illegales, Windows XP mit gefühlten 10.000 Viren/Trojanern usw.


 Eigentlich schlau von ihm: Durch minimale Veränderungen gaukelt er der "Presse" vor, er hätte wirklich so etwas programmiert, und stellt dann während der Betaphase eine mit Keyloggern versehene Version auf seine Seite, auf die bestimmt viele Zuschauer RTLs (wobei, haben die überhaupt welche?) reinfallen und damit ihre Bankgeschäfte o.ä. erledigen


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ja rein theoretisch schon. Nur wer bitte schon ist so doof bei der veröffentlichung der Viren gleich seinen Namen auch preiszugeben.

IT Unternehmen werden den glaube ich meiden. Was solln die mit einem anfangen, der nichts kann aber alles kopiert. So einen brauchts in der Politik nicht und erst recht nicht in der Informatik


----------



## Blitzkrieg (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

was für ein shmuck.


----------



## Eckism (23. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Der bekommt ja nich ma die Zähne beim Reden auseinander.

Ich kannte mal einen, der hat sein Windows 7 nachträglich umprogrammiert, weil Windows 7 bei ihm nicht ging und ******* ist!!!!!! Da hatte ich damals schon den ersten Lachanfall.

Dann hat die Pfeife tatsächlich den Rechner von meiner Freundin Platt gemacht als ich mal nen paar Tage nicht greifbar war (von mir selbst zusammen gebaut, Blut, Schweiß und Geld reingesteckt) und seinen Dreck drauf gemacht! Das war der erste Mini-PC, den ich zusammengebaut hab, also doch schon was besonderes.

Es war nen Windows Vista mit anderen Symbolen, ne Raubkopie noch dazu und zu guter letzt nicht mal ne Raubkopie vom Finalen Window Vista sondern irgend ne Beta oder sonst irgendwas.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Also eine Frage quält mich bei der ganzen Sache. Dieser Mixdorf weiss doch, dass mit der Veröffentlichung der Beta jeglicher Schwindel sofort auffliegen würde. Was hätte das Ganze dann für einen Sinn? Er würde erstens kein Geld mit seinem OS verdienen, und zweitens stünde er als der wohl dümmste Betrüger Deutschlands da. Die einzig plausible Erklärung wäre, dass er einen Knacks hat, und einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte.


----------



## thysol (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Das ist ja eine Lachnummer, und RTL ist so dumm und nimmt dem Jungen das ab, RTL eben. Hoffentlich bekommt der keinen Job in der IT-Branche, solche Kopierer braucht die Welt nicht. Vielleicht ist er ja in China erfolgreich.


----------



## Eckism (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Also eine Frage quält mich bei der ganzen Sache. Dieser Mixdorf weiss doch, dass mit der Veröffentlichung der Beta jeglicher Schwindel sofort auffliegen würde. Was hätte das Ganze dann für einen Sinn? Er würde erstens kein Geld mit seinem OS verdienen, und zweitens stünde er als der wohl dümmste Betrüger Deutschlands da. Die einzig plausible Erklärung wäre, dass er einen Knacks hat, und einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte.



Mit 15 Jahren weiß man ALLES!
Mit 18 Jahren will man die Welt beherrschen!
Mit 20 Jahren will man die "Sünden aus der vergangenheit irgendwie noch retten und das beste draus machen!
Mit 25 Jahren merkt er dann erst, das er sich wirklich zum absoluten Obst gemacht hat und muß nur noch Prügeln einstecken!
Mit 30 Jahren wird er im besten Fall irgend ne Arbeit haben und im Schlimmsten fall die Prügel nicht verkraften und...-------------------(Herzfrequenz)


----------



## Gnome (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Eigentlich wollte ich den Text der Quelle durchlesen, aber bei folgender Stelle musst ich lachen ohne Ende:



> ein schlaksiger, braunhaariger 18-jähriger Schüler, der unterstützt von einigen Freunden


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

UniOS - ein Luftschloss? - UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein - Golem.de



> Am Dienstag hat Maik Mixdorf einigen seiner Kritiker das System vorgeführt. Dabei hat sich bestätigt, was einige Anhand unseres Artikels bereits vermutet hatten: Es handelt sich bei UniOS um ein angepasstes Windows XP, auf dem andLinux läuft. Bei dem verwendeten Theme könnte es sich um GSM VS handeln, wie uns ein Leser per E-Mail mitgeteilt hat.



Haben wir ja alle erwartet....


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Das
nenn
ich 
nen
FAIL 

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich so etwas mache würde ich ganz sicher nciht in die öffentlich gehen und mich feiern lassen... Das ist einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## cracker (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

ich würde alles für ein parodie-video von ihm geben 

aber best part is immer noch: "sie denken sicher ich bin ein freak" .... 

neee... freak biste erst wenn du um 13:37 aufstehst ^^


----------



## MG42 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Der westfälische Bill Gates... 


> Auch der habe mal klein angefangen, meint Mixdorf und gibt zu, ab und an vom großen Geld zu träumen. „Aber dann lande ich schnell wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. Ich will nicht abheben und auf dicke Hose machen.“


 http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...elt-an-der-Computer-Revolution;art928,1336969
Wer hoch fliegt, der fällt auch tief...


----------



## Hydroxid (24. August 2011)

Find ich echt lustig  52000000 Zeilen Code in 3 Jahren man. Auf Golem stand das jeder vom Team 3300 Zeilen am Tag schreiben muss des schafft doch kein Mensch!


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Was sich die Jugend in ihrem Keller so alles ausdenkt


----------



## Rizoma (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Der Typ hat nur einen großen fehler gemacht, er ist fast 5 Monate zu langsam mit der Presse sonst hätte er es als Aprilscherz Verkaufen können


----------



## dyabel (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Naja er kann ja den Release noch auf den 1.April 2012 verschieben, ist ja nicht unüblich in der IT-Branche. 

Nein die ganze Geschichte ist so geil das ich mir eigentlich nur die folgenden 3 Szenarien vorstellen kann.

1. Maik lebt geistig in einer anderen Welt und glaubt wirklich an das was er da erzählt
2. Maik weiß das es ein riesen Fake ist aber denkt sich: "Was solls 2012 geht die Welt eh unter, hol ich mir doch vorher noch ein bißchen Ruhm"
3. Die ganze Sache ist inszeniert und evtl. von vllt Lehrern begleitet, und der eigentliche Sinn hinter dieser Aktion ist der, das man zeigen möchte wie leicht sich Lügen in der heutigen Medienlandschaft verbreiten lassen.

Das ist jedenfalls die beste Story die ich in meinem Leben gehört hab und bin gespannt wie die Geschichte ausgeht.


----------



## SonicNoize (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Find ich echt lustig  52000000 Zeilen Code in 3 Jahren man. Auf Golem stand das jeder vom Team 3300 Zeilen am Tag schreiben muss des schafft doch kein Mensch!


 
Golem hat da aber mit falschen Infos gerechnet. Laut einem anderen Video von ihm sind in seinem 13-Köpfigen Team nur 4 Programmierer. Das macht dann etwa 11.800 Zeilen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

11,8k zeilen xD Viel Spass (Ok wenn dann nen haufen Zeilen drin sind á la: "X=Y" dann könnts funktionieren^^ was ich aber nicht glaube...)


----------



## iTzMeHeRo (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Das geile ist ja , der Grafiker war am anfang erst 13 Jahre alt....

Naja , ich will nichts sagen aber wenn das kein fake ist , dann ist mein Name Hans Dieter....


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Floletni schrieb:


> Herr Maik Rosoft.



 made my day 

aber im ernst, hätte er die schwächen "seines" OS zugegeben wäre die präsentation deutlich seriöser gewesen.


----------



## amdfreak (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Beta in 3 Wochen, vielleicht ist das ganze doch noch zu etwas zu gebrauchen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, wie kann man mit 18 Jahren das mit den Copyrights nicht verstehen ? Der klaut sich von jeder grossen Firma ein kleines Stück, und verkauft das ganze dann billiger. So was kennt man sonst nur aus China 

(jaja, was folgt ist böse aber : wie der auschaut!!!! nein nein, überhaupt nicht freakig...)


----------



## Malkav85 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

So eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau möchte doch jedes Unternehmen hervorbringen. Da ist mal zu hoffen, das sich die heiße Luft als nützlich herausstellt


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ja, der wird sicherlich eine Monsterbauchlandung hinlegen....
der Bericht von Golem ist klasse, so entzaubert man Betrüger....
Vielleicht sollte Papa seinen Sohnemann mal auf eine schwerwiegenden narzisstische Persönlichkeitsstörung untersuchen lassen...


----------



## Dennisth (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ach ja ich habe meinen Spaß daran. Wie war das ncohmal? Wer den Hohn hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen? http://twitter.com/#!/mmixdorf

Jetzt gibts schon einen gefakten Twitter Account der sich über ihn lustig macht.


----------



## unterseebotski (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Also eines hat er aber schon verstanden: wie man mit einer Idee groß in der Öffentlichkeit auftritt und sich für ein Produkt feiern lässt, dass es so wahrscheinlich nicht geben wird.
Der Junge sollte lieber das Programmieren sein lassen und bei einem großen IT-Konzern im Marketing arbeiten.


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> 11,8k zeilen xD Viel Spass (Ok wenn dann nen haufen Zeilen drin sind á la: "X=Y" dann könnts funktionieren^^ was ich aber nicht glaube...)


 
verdammt, irgendwas mach ich falsch, bin heute erst bei ca 50 zeilen, und grad schon verdammt glücklich das die funktionieren. will auch x=y programmieren dürfen^^
irgendwie sieht das hier nur komplizierter aus, man sollte alle probleme auf x=y reduzieren können 
hoffentlich ließt das der chef nicht, und meint dann, wir müssten auch 3k bis 11k Zeilen am Tag schaffen^^

ne, mal im ernst,  man muss ja erst wissen, was man machen muss, bevor man draufloscodet, sonst macht die software ja nie was sie soll^^


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Eben... die haben sicher net 3 Jahre jeden Tag gecodet... In meinem C++ Buch hat der Autor mal geschrieben: "Es soll Programmierer geben die denken bevor sie schreiben. Sie machen sich davor auch noch einen Plan und behaupten damit schneller zum Ziel zu kommen, was auch meist zutrifft"

Alle Probleme auf X=Y reduzieren wäre schon genial... hab aber für meine ersten C++ versuche (Als VB.NET Umsteiger) auch ne Ewigkeit gebraucht... Hab ein Proggi geschrieben das zählen kann... von 1 bis [Selbstdefinierte Zahl] und das dann ausgibt... Hab peinliche 30 Minuten dafür gebraucht


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Eben... die haben sicher net 3 Jahre jeden Tag gecodet... In meinem C++ Buch hat der Autor mal geschrieben: "Es soll Programmierer geben die denken bevor sie schreiben. Sie machen sich davor auch noch einen Plan und behaupten damit schneller zum Ziel zu kommen, was auch meist zutrifft"



der satz ist geil. 
große projekte haben ja eignetlich auch ne planungsphase... aber 52 mio zeilen schreibt man ja einfach so ohne planung, kommt auch garantiert kein chaos bei raus...


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

52 Millionen Zeilen... Wie lange braucht Microsoft für ein neues System mit mehreren 1000 Programmierern und die haben TROTZDEM Sicherheitslücken?? Das wird er mit 4 Codern in Ähnlicher Zeit grade besser machen


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

vorallem, windows xp hat 40 mio programmzeilen^^ Lines of Code

da hat ms zirka 3 jahre (1999-2001) dran gearbeitet. und die haben dabei ja windows nicht neu erfunden, xp basiert ja auf windows 2000. (Development of Windows XP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

und win vista/7 hat um die 70mio zeilen


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

und auch für vista/7 hat ms nicht 70 mio zeilen geschrieben, das basiert ja auch immer auf dem vorgänger 

die jungs sind schon herrlich... wie kommt man nur auf die idee zu erzählen, in 3 jahren 52mio zeilen gecodet zu haben??


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

richtig, also war eigentlich offensichtlich das diese hirnis geklaut, also copy und paste betrieben haben


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

wenn du annimst, das es tatsächlich 52 mio zeilen code sind... und das nicht auch gelogen war... aber das kann schon hinkommen, wenn man gut klaut:
also wenn es auf xp basiert, sind das ja schon mal 40 mio zeilen
andLinux ist glaub ich ja ein vollwärtiges linux das kooperativ zu windows läuft, der aktuelle linux kernel (nur der kernel) hat 12mio zeilen.
schwubs sind wir bei 52+ mio zeilen, ohne eine selber geschrieben zu haben. lol, sogar ohne eine gesehen zu haben^^


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Sheeep schrieb:


> also wenn es auf xp basiert, sind das ja schon mal 40 mio zeilen
> andLinux ist glaub ich ja ein vollwärtiges linux das kooperativ zu windows läuft, der aktuelle linux kernel (nur der kernel) hat 12mio zeilen.
> schwubs sind wir bei 52+ mio zeilen, ohne eine selber geschrieben zu haben. lol, sogar ohne eine gesehen zu haben^^



Stimmt auch wieder^^ Sollten ihn mal fragen ob er uns mal Codebeispiele zeigen kann^^


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

neee, ist ein lizenzprodukt, müssen erst für 28€ ne lizenz erwerben


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

das zu sehen wären mir grad 28€ wert^^ 
nur wenn du windows kaufst, darfst ja auch keine programmzeile sehen 


mal ne ganz andere frage, wenn der in zwei wochen ne beta rausbringt, und das auf windows xp basiert. sind das dann net raubkopien von windows xp?


----------



## pibels94 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

im prinzip ja.. warten wir es ab


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Japp isses... so weit ich weiß ist XP erst 2012/2013 (Bin mir nimme sicher) "Frei"... Meine gehört zu haben das MS ein Update rausbringen will das die Aktivierung entfernt und das OS "frei" macht...

Wobei ich nicht glaube das der Typ so blöd ist und ein OS das auf XP basiert tatsächlich veröffentlicht...


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Naja, das ist aber dann richtig arm. Anzeige wegen gewerblichen Vertreiben von Raubkopien.... und das ganze nur um einmal bei RTL zu kommen und  in der IT-Welt ausgelacht zu werden^^ 

Hoffentlich ist das nicht sein Ziel...

@psycho
ich find auf windows seiten keinen hinweis dafür: Please Verify your Location 
hab aber nur kurz  gekuckt.

@topic
lool, jetzt hab ich in der letzten stunde zwei mal mein whiteboard vollgekritzelt, ohne eine zeile code zu schreiben... glaub das mit den 3000+ zeilen wird heute nichts.


----------



## Psycho1996 (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich habe noch ein klein wenig Hoffnung das er doch nicht son Sondermüll gemacht hat... Vielleicht isses ja doch so ne Art Ubuntu mit nem Wine ähnlichem Proggi oder so...


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

also ein ubuntu zusammenbauen, auf dem wine, compiler, vim und noch ein paar programme vorinstalliert sind, ist net schwer, dafür braucht man nichtmal einen tag^^ (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit)
gut, immerhin haben sie den desktop gemacht.... ka wie schwer es ist eine kde theme zu machen

@psycho
wenn er das verkauft und es auf ubuntu basiert ist es auch ein verstoß gegen die GPL!
kann auch konsquenzen haben...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Also entweder hat der nen Horizont wie ein Bierdeckel oder doch ein Ultra-Betriebsystem. Wobei ich eher ersteres glaube..... 
Ich habe mal grade zum spaß ausprobiert wie lange ich für 100 Zeilen (relativ einfachen) Code brauche, die schreiben niemals auch nur 1/1000 dessen was sie da erzählen.
Und die Tatsache, dass sie immer wieder Falschaussagen machen, die sie dann revidieren macht das Ganze nicht glaubwürdiger.mmn


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

@mamba
Ich würde sagen, das erste trifft zu...
ließ dir mal das update durch (ganz unten): UniOS - ein Luftschloss? - UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein - Golem.de

womit wir auch wieder bei der raubkopie wären...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Sorry wenn das jetzt mies rüberkommt aber : EPIC FAIL 
mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

EDIT: wobei es interessant währe zu wissen inwiefern er unter Druck stand (Eltern,Lehrer....die eine Sensation wollten)


----------



## negert (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Schade das Medien solche Spammer pushen aber Leute die was wirklich richtiges und sinnvolles probieren, schaffen es nicht mal in die Tageszeitung.

Die Welt ist ungerecht. Wer am lautesten schreit kriegt die meisste Aufmerksamkeit. Das Produkt zählt offentsichtlich nichts mehr. Traurig


----------



## xjanikx (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich verweise mal auf den Link hier http://www.pc-magazin.de/news/unios-die-revolution-faellt-aus-1171842.html


----------



## Sheeep (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

@mamba
Du kannst aber bei sowas nur unter druck gesetzt werden, wenn du schon so ein unrealistisches ziel rausposaunst...

ich meine, es kommt hier ja auch keiner auf die idee zu verkünden, nächstes jahr ne engine zu bringen, die besser aussieht als die cryengine.... und dann ambesten noch ein gemoddetes crysis rausbringen^^
vorallem das würd ja auch keiner glauben... frag mich wie der kerl das geschafft hat, dass ihm überhaupt jemand glaubt... rtl ist wohl der meinung bill gates hat windows alleine entwickelt^^

@xjanikx
wenn er es schafft einen guten mac emulator zu bringen, dann wäre das auch schon eine beachtliche leistung...

EDIT: 
So ich bin heute fertig mit arbeiten, der code macht das was er soll, hab heute genau 61 zeilen geschrieben, und der chef wird trotzdem begeistert sein, das es funktioniert...
sobald man einfach größere mathematische probleme hat, geht es nicht mehr vorwärts.... das ist irgendwie das programmieren net das problem....
naja lassen wir das, sind uns ja alle einig, wie unrealistisch 3000+ zeilen pro tag sind...


----------



## rebel4life (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Golem hat es doch schon im Nachtrag aufgelöst:



> *Nachtrag vom 23. August 2011, 17:40 Uhr*
> 
> Am Dienstag hat Maik Mixdorf einigen seiner Kritikern das System vorgeführt. Dabei hat sich bestätigt, was einige anhand unseres Artikels bereits vermutet hatten: Es handelt sich bei UniOS um ein angepasstes Windows XP, auf dem andLinux läuft. Bei dem verwendeten Theme könnte es sich um*** VS[/URL] handeln, wie uns ein Leser per E-Mail mitgeteilt hat.



UniOS - ein Luftschloss? - UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein - Golem.de

Ist aber der Sommertroll schlechthin.


----------



## Hydroxid (24. August 2011)

Echt Hammer lustig. Aber trotzdem ist er sicher ein guter Programmierer...


----------



## Eckism (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Nachdem ich ne Nacht drüber geschlafen hab, mir geht der Kerl mit dem "freakig" einfach nich aus'n Kopp.


----------



## thysol (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Echt Hammer lustig. Aber trotzdem ist er sicher ein guter Programmierer...


 
Ich glaube nicht, das was er gemacht hat ist ja laut Golem nicht allzu schwer. Und besonders helle kann der ja nicht sein. Sonst hätte er gewusst das er sich mit dem Projekt die Zukunft verbaut.


----------



## negert (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ein guter Programmierer klaut doch nicht von anderen den Code


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Naja jeder Programmierer greift auf Librarys zu doch der scheint ja wirklich alles geklaut und irgendwie zusammengeflickt zu haben.
Ich kann auch ein Image erstellen auf welchem 3 virtuelle Partition mit je Windows , osx und linux läuft. ein netter bootloader zum switchen und freeware kompatibilitätstools inbegriffen. Das kann doch jeder! Die machen sich ziemlich zum Affen - Intelligent ist was anderes.
gulli.com - news - view - UniOS: Schüler schwindeln sich bis zur Fachpresse?


----------



## negert (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Naja inteligent ist das schon. Ich mein ich hab sowas bei uns an der Schule auch als Projektarbeit verkauft. Allerdings meld ich mich nicht bei RLT und sag ich hätte ein Betriebssystem "erfunden". Und schon gar nicht ich hätte es selber programmiert.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



negert schrieb:


> Naja inteligent ist das schon. Ich mein ich hab sowas bei uns an der Schule auch als Projektarbeit verkauft. Allerdings meld ich mich nicht bei RLT und sag ich hätte ein Betriebssystem "erfunden". Und schon gar nicht ich hätte es selber programmiert.


 
Es ist einfach eine spezielle Installation (oder Image) mit schon verfügbarer Software - ist schon eine Klasse Sache!, läuft aber beim unios nichtmal. Mit nicht Intelligent meinte ich auch soetwas als neues OS Unterjubeln zu wollen. Deine Version funktioniert(e?) sicher besser.


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

negert schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Programmierer klaut doch nicht von anderen den Code



Klar. Stimmt hast recht er ist schlecht!


----------



## xTc (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Heute aus der Lokalpresse:
WA-Online | Maik Mixdorf taucht ab: Start von Betriebssystem "UniOS" verschoben


----------



## Gast1111 (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Irgw. schon arm, wobei es echt keinen Sinn macht sich mit etwas gefälschtem an die Öffentlichkeit zu wenden, wenn es eh auffliegt, oder??


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



xTc schrieb:


> Heute aus der Lokalpresse:
> WA-Online | Maik Mixdorf taucht ab: Start von Betriebssystem "UniOS" verschoben


 
Wieessssssoooo...? taucht der denn ab, hat er kein Bock mehr auf "unbequeme Fragen"...?


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Was ich nicht entschuldbar finde ist der Punkt, dass er viel gelogen hat und viel lügt.
Mal angenommen sein zusammengebasteltes Windows mit ein bissel OS X Optik usw. zeigt er seinem in dieser Hinsicht offensichtlich nicht sonderlich bewanderten Informatiklehrer, der zieht daraus falsche Schlüsse und das ganze wird zum ungewollten Selbstläufer, war vielleicht so nicht geplant. Könnte ja so oder so ähnlich gewesen sein.
Aber die ganzen Lügen drumherum mit dem 52 Millionen Zeilen Quellcode usw. finde ich unter aller Sau. Auch Kommentare, das System soll nächstes jahr erscheinen, er wolle intensiv weiter daran arbeiten usw. ist doch Quatsch. In meinen Augen hat er einfach nicht die Eier, seine Fehler einzugestehen und man wird nie wieder was davon hören.
Die Eltern tun mir leid.

Edit: Ich könnte mir glatt vorstellen, er dachte wirklich den heiligen Grahl zusammengebastelt zu haben. Denn nach seinen Kommentaren zu urteilen hat er nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Dennisth (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Spinal schrieb:


> Was ich nicht entschuldbar finde ist der Punkt, dass er viel gelogen hat und viel lügt.
> Mal angenommen sein zusammengebasteltes Windows mit ein bissel OS X Optik usw. zeigt er seinem in dieser Hinsicht offensichtlich nicht sonderlich bewanderten Informatiklehrer, der zieht daraus falsche Schlüsse und das ganze wird zum ungewollten Selbstläufer, war vielleicht so nicht geplant. Könnte ja so oder so ähnlich gewesen sein.



Ich denke eher, dass er ein Lügner ist und von Anfang an wusste was Sache ist. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass er nur was Aufmerksamkeit haben wollte, aber leider vergessen hat, dass wir im digitalen Zeitalter leben.




Spinal schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Lügen drumherum mit dem 52 Millionen Zeilen Quellcode usw. finde ich unter aller Sau. Auch Kommentare, das System soll nächstes jahr erscheinen, er wolle intensiv weiter daran arbeiten usw. ist doch Quatsch. In meinen Augen hat er einfach nicht die Eier, seine Fehler einzugestehen und man wird nie wieder was davon hören.



Och im schlimmsten Fall werden wir hören, wie Apple und Microsoft gegen ihn vorgehen, da er Ihre Symbole usw. nutzt und das nicht nur zu privaten Zwecken.



Spinal schrieb:


> Edit: Ich könnte mir glatt vorstellen, er dachte wirklich den heiligen Grahl zusammengebastelt zu haben. Denn nach seinen Kommentaren zu urteilen hat er nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie.



Soll jetzt kein Vorurteil sein, ABER das wundert mich nicht. Er "arbeitet" mit iMacs in der Schule und wollte den Look auch auf seinem Netbook haben weil er sich kein MacBook kaufen konnte/wollte. Jedoch war er zu dumm/unwissend zu googlen (es gibt genug Netbooks wo MacOSX drauf läuft) also hat er windows XP angepasst bzw. nur die 1-click installer genutzt weil er nicht mehr kennt und wollte dann damit angeben....

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Microsoft wird das kaum jucken, die werden vieleicht höchstens ein wenig Geld verlangen oder sehen als Werbung an, bei Apple sieht das jedoch anderst aus, wobei er ja nix verbotenes gemacht hat wenn man die Anmaßung von Quelltext nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Dennisth (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Microsoft wird das kaum jucken, die werden vieleicht höchstens ein wenig Geld verlangen oder sehen als Werbung an, bei Apple sieht das jedoch anderst aus, wobei er ja nix verbotenes gemacht hat wenn man die Anmaßung von Quelltext nicht berücksichtigt.


 
Nunja er hat ja nicht nur gelogen was den Quellcode angeht. Er wollte ja ein Windows XP gemoddet unter eigenem Namen verkaufen und so tun als hätte er selber alles geschrieben. Es ist etwas komplett anderes wenn ich ein Apple-Theme + Dock auf meinem eigenen Rechner installiere und privat nutze oder ob ich das verkaufen möchte. Siehe z. B. Star Wars/Trek mods die eingestellt werden müssen.
Selbes bei der GPL_Lizenz. Wenn ich etwas an einem GPL-Programm verändere und dieses "Extra" auf die eingebauten Funktionen des GPL-Programms zugreift (nicht ohne das Programm lauffähig ist), darf ich die GPL-Lizenz nicht weglassen bzw. verschweigen, dass das Extra unter der GPL steht.


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft wird das kaum jucken, die werden vieleicht höchstens ein wenig Geld verlangen oder sehen als Werbung an, bei Apple sieht das jedoch anderst aus, wobei er ja nix verbotenes gemacht hat wenn man die Anmaßung von Quelltext nicht berücksichtigt.



Apple wird ausrasten!


----------



## habinho (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich glaube der Junge kann kaum 2 Zeilen coden, er hat einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie ^^

Ich denke eher, dass es sich um ein "Facebook-Phänomen" handelt, d.h. der junge Herr wollte beim anderen Geschlecht besser ankommen. Das ist ihm für eine zeitlang wohl auch gelungen. Immerhin hat RTL alle NRWler beleidigt und ihn als unseren klügsten dargestellt 
Der unterschied zum original "Facebook-Phänomen": Herr Zuckerberg konnte tatsächlich was, unser Maik konnte eine .exe Datei ausführen.

Das eigentliche Problem ist der Lehrer: Was hat der Kerl eigentlich studiert?

@Dennisth: Ich stimme deiner Theorie zu, er wollte bestimmt nur das Mac-Design auf seinem PC


----------



## Spinal (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Apple wird ausrasten!


 
Genau, zwar ist nicht das original Logo zu sehen, aber die werden den Jungen sicher verklagen, weil bunte Icons zu sehen sind und ein angedeuteter Apfel.


----------



## negert (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Seh ich nicht so. Das Dock, die Icons und letztlich der "Finder". Hier wär meiner Meinung nach Apple seit langem mal "im Recht" und eine Klage wär (wenn es denn rauskommen würde) angebracht. 

So ein System entwickeln ja. Da wird jeder Hersteller einwände haben (das fänd ich doof) aber alles (und damit mein ich das Aussehen) find ich völlig ok wenn dem Jungen mal beigebracht wird das man sowas nicht macht


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich habe im Netz einen lustigen Spruch gefunden 

Zitat: 
Ich glaub der Kleine erkennt nicht mal eine While-Schleife wenn sie ihm in den Po tritt


----------



## negert (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Ich glaub der Kleine erkennt nicht mal eine While-Schleife wenn sie ihm in den Po tritt



you made my day

Ich glaub ich kann gleich nicht mehr


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Bitte nochmal für nichtprogrammierer


----------



## kühlprofi (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



negert schrieb:


> you made my day
> 
> Ich glaub ich kann gleich nicht mehr


 
Hehehe  kriegte auch gleich Bauchschmerzen von..




> Bitte nochmal für nichtprogrammierer


Eine While-Schleife wird benötigt um etwas immer und immer wieder "auszuführen" bis ein definiertes Ereignis eintrifft.
Let me google that for you


----------



## Dennisth (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal für nichtprogrammierer


 
Kurz gesagt: 
while(x!=0)Maik Mixdorf in den Po treten;

Bedeutet: Sollange x ungleich 0 ist soll man Maik Mixdorf in den Po treten. Das geht sollange bis dein Fuß abfällt (Speicherüberlauf)  oder er (Maik) es (x=0) verstanden hat.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ach SO ist die While Schleife gemeint 

(Ich wusste schon vorher, was eine Whileschleife ist )


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Jaja, Wikipedia sei dank, hm?


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich hab nur zu hoch gedacht und habe überlegt, ob das irgendwie eine Anspielung auf eine Eigenart einer Sprache ist


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Jaja, du und hoch denken 

(sry für OT)


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Was denn? Ich kann mit Variablen inzwischen besser rechnen als mit Zahlen  Ich kann Integrale und Ableitungen bilden aber verwechsle 3³ mit 3^4 

(ebenfalls sry für OT)


----------



## Iceananas (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt:
> while(x!=0)Maik Mixdorf in den Po treten;
> 
> Bedeutet: Sollange x ungleich 0 ist soll man Maik Mixdorf in den Po treten. Das geht sollange bis dein Fuß abfällt (Speicherüberlauf)  oder er (Maik) es (x=0) verstanden hat.


 

Dazu noch ein Schleifenzähler und automatischer Liveticker bei Facebook


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Immer diese Mathe-Genies


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Wer? Der Typ mit der Windowsdistribution?


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Nö, du 
Ich kann mit Variablen nicht wirklich umgehen. Ich brauche was festes, was konkretes. Daher mag ich geometrie auch viel lieber als Algebra, weil man da feste Zahlen und werte hat, die einfach SIND.


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Nur weil du nen Taschenrechner hast 

(rumüberleg, damit es nicht OT wird )

Wenn der Typ meint, "er komme wieder", wie will er bitte eine Windowsdistribution verkaufen? Davon ist noch nicht einmal alles OSS. Von dem hören wir garantiert nichts mehr, denn er kann sich in Zukunft nur noch von H4 (mir ist gerade was aufgefallen H4 = HIV ) ernähren.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Jo, dem wird nicht mehr viel bleiben. Wobei er das OS ja noch nicht veröffentlicht hat, somit hat er auch keine rechtlichen Schäden verursacht, oder?

HIV


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Naja, er hat sich auf fremden Lorbeeren in der Öffentlichkeit ausgeruht. Da finden wir bestimmt was 

Ich denke aber nicht, dass etwas passiert, denn dann würde die Firma eher als Buhmann dastehen, wenn sie nen kleinen Troll fertigmachen.


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Jo, glaub ich auch. Zumal es ein Student ist, und wenn z.B. Microsoft ihn erstmal auf ein paar hunderttausend verklgt, kann der Junge sein Studium erstmal vergessen


----------



## negert (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Ich kenne ein paar Personalchefs und die achten aufs "Internetprofil" wie FB, Twitter und co wie nichts anderes. Wenigstens fällt die Auswahl dank ihm wenigstens ein bischen leichter
Selbst wenn er mal nicht mehr in der Informatik arbeiten will. Mein Chef hat uns schon am ersten Tag klar gemacht - wer ein mal lügt, der hat bei ihm verkackt. Und wenn der da dann kommt gute Nacht. <- hey passt sogar


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. August 2011)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Nach mir können sie ruhig suchen, mich finden sie und sehen nur Positives  Kein FB zu haben hat sehr sonnige Seiten


----------



## thysol (9. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Weiss jemand was aus dem geworden ist? Mann hat ja jetzt lange nichts mehr von dem gehoert, eine Zeit lang hiess es ja noch das Epsilon OS und Maindow kommen sollen. Sind diese beiden Projekte genauso geendet wie UniOS oder weiss da einer von euch mehr?


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Guck dir den Typen an, dann weißte was draus geworden ist...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

OMG das ist ja völlig an mir damals vorbei gegangen. Wie krank ist das denn? Der hat ja sogar mit der Lüge seinen Vater in absolute Euphorie versetzt. Ich will nicht wissen, wie sein Vater sich gefühlt hat, als die Nummer aufgeflogen ist. Übel und peinlich sowas! Aber vielleicht ist er der klischeehafte Nerd und hat mit seinen Freunden einen Weg gesucht, sich zu profilieren und sich über andere zu stellen. Wer weiß das schon. In der Verzweiflung tun manche so einiges.


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*

Er kann wahrscheinlich froh sein, wenn er irgendwann noch mal ne Firma findet, in der der Personalchef vor der Einstellung nicht Google bemüht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



keinnick schrieb:


> Er kann wahrscheinlich froh sein, wenn er irgendwann noch mal ne Firma findet, in der der Personalchef vor der Einstellung nicht Google bemüht.


Ja schon blöde Situation. Auf dem freien Markt will ihn für die Geschichte nachher keiner und für die Politik ist er überqualifiziert. Viel bleibt da nicht mehr


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2015)

*AW: UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ja schon blöde Situation. Auf dem freien Markt will ihn für die Geschichte nachher keiner und für die Politik ist er überqualifiziert. Viel bleibt da nicht mehr



Ach was, die Piraten oder Anonymous brauchen doch Fachkräfte^^ 
Ob er da halt das Geld machen kann, ich bezweifle es xD

Für alle die etwas schmunzeln wollen
UniOS - ein Luftschloss? - UniOS: Zu schön, um wahr zu sein - Golem.de


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2021)

Auf einmal ist bei dem Nachfolge Projekt ein Countdown zu sehen

maindow.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2021)

Ein Betriebssystem, was von zwei Leutchen geschrieben wurde?

Woz hat das mal hinbekommen, vor 45 Jahren.

Für *einen bestimmten *Rechner.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Mai 2021)

Wird eh wieder nichts genau wie damals. Wer will den schon ein gefrickeltes Betriebssystem? Dann lieber ein Layer coden mit dem man seine begehrten Programme dann auf seinem Wunsch Betriebssystem ausführen kann, so wie Apple mit ihren M1 Prozessoren


----------



## atarivcs (23. Juli 2021)

August  2011 - "In 14 Tagen"
Wir nähern uns 2021 ... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chenjung (26. Juli 2021)

Ist es schlimm, wenn ich noch nie davon gehört habe?


----------



## sonny1606 (26. Juli 2021)

chenjung schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm, wenn ich noch nie davon gehört habe?


Nein, UniOs  ist nur ein Luftschloss. Nicht mal Linux mit seiner riesen Community und einigen Firmen schaffen es, dass die breite Masse der Windows Programme gescheit unter Linux läuft.  Auch nach zig Jahrzehnten ist Linux zwar gut und stabil, aber als Desktop weder im privaten noch geschäftlichen wirklich gut nutzbar. Wenn die es nicht schaffen, schafft es so ein Mini Startup noch viel weniger


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (27. Juli 2021)

Nicht nur einige Hardware gibt es aktuell nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch Software. Herrlich


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2021)

Weiss jemand was aus dem Herrn geworden ist? Mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad die der junge Mann erlangt hat duerfte es doch unmoeglich sein jemals in der IT-Branche taetig zu werden es sei denn er nimmt eine neue Identitaet an.


----------

